# Scotts Trail Vandalism... and a call for help



## zachi (Jul 25, 2006)

Dear BONC members and FTA supporters,

It has been a while since I have attempted to post to our local bike club, BONC. Perhaps this too will be censored. I am going to put it out though on a couple sites and send it to people who have said they care and support our work. Please fwd to BONC members or concerned members of our cycling community we did not reach. I am reaching out like this because of the seriousness of this situation. I am hoping a community approach will produce better results than our attempts to sit down with them. While I know this list reaches a broad area, I am hoping this might be valuable for others or someone may help resolve this.

For those not aware, there are personal issues some people in leadership positions of our local bike club BONC have with our local trail building organization Forest Trails Alliance and perhaps me personally. I would like to invite these people to stick to the job of representing the clubs interests and drop the side agendas. I have no idea why they feel the need to take me or FTA to task or soil the reputation of so many fine volunteers and individuals in both groups; I do know that it hurts us all in the greater goal of getting sweet trail built.

While they might not like how we build trail, our vision of what a trail crew is, or ??? In complex projects someone has to be in charge and those who do the work make the decisions. Our project team was nominated by both groups but they would not support the agreements or process in our contracts.

Although our goal is to focus on building trail, we are willing to sit down and discuss any issue with a goal of mutual resolution. Our board is as well. These efforts have been rejected consistently by BONC leadership. While I understand some wanted Scotts to be more downhill, developing projects of this scope for public agencies have lots of restrictions and goals beyond the needs of a few cyclists. Our project group and volunteers were stoked on how the trail turned out and I don't feel it was a poor compromise for a public trail.

Stolen grant money, a vandalized bridge and now a trail head sign have really been unfortunate. Slanderous avatar posts, attempts at project hijacking and a very dizzy list of recent troubles represent a community of cyclists in serous trouble. This is my community and I care, I am looking for proactive support to end this misrepresentation. Years of struggle with this have left our leadership baffled and exhausted and efforts to resolve or to inspire a proactive collaboration unproductive. These are not organizational differences but private agendas acted out behind the veil of representation of our bike club. Until there is transparency, accountability and leaders that hold our communities interests above their own personal issues, it seems this will continue, it has been simmering for years and getting worse.

The recent discovery that BONC has still been collecting funds on their website that went directly to their bank vs the agreed upon project account is troubling. We confirmed this with a donation, if you have donated to the project on their site since they stopped supporting the funding last summer, please let us know. In the future donate directly to FTA 'Scotts' to support future work there. We just signed a new contract with NID (w/o bonc) and if we can deal with this, more opportunities are in the future.

I for one want to contribute in peace with my friends and continue to build killer trail. This effort is being compromised by individuals hiding behind the fabric of the BONC clubs interest. It is my understanding that membership is under the impression that BONC is supportive of our efforts and this has just not been true.

My request is that we need to gather and work through whatever needs to happen so we can join in our mutual interests. I request that the clubs representatives also take this same pledge and be accountable or step aside. It seems most in the community is stoked to have our crazy group passionately build trail. I do not desire to drag anyone through the mud but it needs to stop. Our attempts at resolving or seeking mutual resolution with their board have been rejected and they told me they are too busy to discuss at this months meeting tomorrow.

Please consider helping resolve this by sharing and participating in discussions. Consider attending the public BONC board meeting. I have not been allowed to join the BONC FB page and my bike club posts have been censored in the past for requesting people contribute to trail development. Comments are being shared on our FTA page and MTBR is a good site they have no control over as well.

Thanks for your consideration.

Zachi Anderson

PS, I don't know who specifically did this to our sign but there is a lot of circumstantial evidence like&#8230;

•	The $1000 sign grant we received from California Trails and Grnways Conf was diverted and held by BONC from our agreed upon independent bank account for the project. It took the threat to notify the provider to get this turned over after a month of requesting the money, a meeting or information. To avoid further problems about this, we did not spend any of this money on this sign or make it till the project was finished and the construction officially complete. This was not a project sign which lists contributors, but a trail head sign which commonly includes those responsible to contact about the trail. This was explained to BONC reps.

•	At a BONC Bd meeting where project representatives requested the return of the sign grant, the BONC Bd expressed they did not want any 'Zachi' volunteer made signs.

•	USFS Joe confirmed that Jet Lowe (ybonc pres) and Jon Pritchet (bonc president) had written letters and were complaining about not being on the sign just prior to the incident.

•	When this happened, the first thing I and Matt did was contact BONC bd members to request a meeting to try and work this quietly. They said that they were too busy to discuss this at their next monthly board meeting tomorrow(I was thinking that day!) Either they were aware or they have REALLY poor judgment. All of my and others posts to the club list have been censored and this is why I am reaching out like this.


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

While I respect the work both of the named organizations do, I didn't realize there was drama between the two organizations. However, I do know that -- just like with nearly all disputes and/or personality conflicts -- there are 3 versions of the truth: Your version, their version, and the real truth floating around somewhere in the middle. These disputes are best handled face-to-face, versus throwing gasoline on the fire that social media can be, where people react without knowing all 3 sides of the truth.

Less drama. More collaboration. More trails. Act like adults.


----------



## zachi (Jul 25, 2006)

Just for the record, I also think our local club is awesome and I support their work and they are one of the most active trail groups that organizes maintenance, a critical part of any trail system. There are great people in our community. I started this club in 1986 as a free to join, fun way to get together and ride. Of course I support having a proactive bike club. That does not mean I agree with how it is being manipulated.

We started FTA years ago after attempts to work with JG who was then president of BONC proved to difficult. He screamed at me BONC would never support the trails in Forest City (a killer area we had permission to build at, but out of the county) This turned out to be for the better because our mission is now more multi use oriented and includes all (human powered) trail supporters for a more cohesive approach to community trail planning. It also allowed us to focus more on investing in equipment and other trail building specific things that might not have been in the interests of all bike club members. Some people just like to ride. 

You probably missed the part where we have been trying to sit down and resolve these issues for over a year. I and others have been made unwelcome in our own club and banned from the clubs list for no reason. There is no accountability and the BONC membership thinks they are supporting our efforts. What to do then. This is a forum for our cycling community, not the wall street journal, I am hoping if we work hard building trail, perhaps others might help out with the club. There are many BONC people in FTA, including one of their board members in our leadership group. We have encouraged swapping things up, with logos and leaders to no avail.

We are not talking reroutes here but major $100,000, 5 mile project with a first time agency. Contracts, easements, mechanized equipment, trail standards, crew safety all need to be managed in an thoughtful way. I am sorry, but the people who are in charge are in charge. Taking money and refusing to talk about it, and pulling sh!t like this is not the way to go about it. 

We recently revealed that John Gardiner (memine) had 6 avatars that he has hammered us with for years on this site. Foothillrider, Hubcentric, Iamtheavatar, Ubertrail and more. All angry and lies. Flaming Culvert Trail bashing, scotts flat bashing, etc...but all FTA hating. This occurred on our own BONC list as well as many false rumors were spread around town. This is his tribe some of these folks came from. The oligarchy must go or they should properly change the mission to FTA haters who like to ride. I am just saying... 

BTW, my name is Zachi Anderson, I am accountable and committed to positive and mutual resolution. I am not sure about this avatar bullsh!t.


----------



## ryanxj (Sep 9, 2011)

Empty beer: stated perfectly!


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Zachi,

There is a thread in the NoCal forum that had some misunderstanding of the long running nature of this "dispute". I linked to this thread to give them more on the back story.

Sorry for this nonsense, I know you well enough that you support all personalities and points of view, and just want to help provide a good trail experience to whoever wants it.


----------



## mtbtim (Jan 5, 2012)

The BONC board really needs to address this issue and do it quickly. There is absolutely no reason why a local bike club and a local trail building organization should have problems getting along. We have the same goals in mind. Even if a new trail isn't built to your own personal taste, you should still be able to celebrate the fact we now have more miles of trails to ride. Land managers give us guidelines and we have to operate within them. In regards to the Scotts Flat Trail, the FTA operated within the guidelines and produced a very fun and sustainably built trail. 

The people on the BONC board or membership that are creating this division have to go. If you have a personal problem with Zachi or the FTA, get over it, or just go away because you are a cancer to the mountain biking community. I joined the FTA over 3 years ago and it's been one of the best experiences in my life. We have done great things and we will continue on the path of building beautiful, fun, sustainably built multi-use trails for our generation and future generations to enjoy.

I highly encourage any mountain bike enthusiasts to come join the FTA on a trail project and see what we're about. We can always use more volunteers for trail maintenance days or new trail builds. There's something very satisfying and addicting to giving back to the sport we all love.

Peace out,
Tim Watson
San Jose, CA


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

Best wishes on getting together.


----------



## sacsinglespeed (Aug 14, 2006)

Trail lovers and users,

I am eager to ride, build and volunteer in a space without drama. It is sad these things happen. I am proud of the work I have done with F.T.A. and the friends I have made working on those projects. I am eager to sit with both groups in the same room and talk this out. All we are trying to do here is build awesome trails. I hope those who know who the player(s) who are instrumental in igniting drama could stand up for themselves and request those person(s) to stand down.

Thanks,
Blair H.
Sacramento, Ca.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Signs put up high, say 10' up on a tree stay untouched longer.


----------



## zachi (Jul 25, 2006)

When we started BONC there was one community of cyclists. A broad range of different people who had one love in common. Advocacy is about representation and expanding the circle. If our club ever hopes to obtain Chapter status it needs to demonstrate that it can be inclusive and honor especially those who work hard to contribute. Folks in FTA never left this community of cyclists, they have just been marginalized and placed outside the circle.


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

Second time I have seen this issue come up somewhere this week and just checked out their FB page.

_After tonight's board of directors meeting, BONC has released this statement regarding the defacing on Scott's Flat Trail sign, "We do not condone vandalism in anyway. It was a sad day to have someone vandalize a local trail. We will continue to focus on the positives for our membership and our bicycle community."_

Does not sound like they are too concerned.


----------



## zachi (Jul 25, 2006)

Zachi's OFFICIAL STATEMENT from FOREST TRAILS ALLIANCE

It is our goal at Forest Trails Alliance to build a broader community of trail lovers to achieve our goals of a connective trail system. We are committed to creating a symbiotic and inspiring relationship with our bike community of which many of us belong. The continued description of FTA volunteers which have demonstrated a profound commitment to produce positive results as "them" only marginalizes our mutual efforts. We feel that is not enough to deny involvement or the support of vandalism. The lack of willingness to support our efforts or even meet to discuss, calls to question the capacity of the current leadership to lead us from this dark place. Our request is to have representation of our bike community's interest by individuals or a different bike advocacy organization who is willing to share this pledge of love, respect and support for each other. We believe that our dream of laughter and sweet dirt can fill our future if this commitment is made.

***NOTE***
_I wrote this few days ago after I was able to persuade the BONC president to a sit down. Still no support for our boards getting together to forge any sort of resolution or path forward. During our meeting, he actually told me there was no room for Zachi Anderson in our cycling community. I got to admit, my eyes wandered down to inspect his finger nails for signs of the black paint used on the sign. The main message delivered...shut up. Stop talking about it. oops.

For those trying to understand this... here is a great short VBLOG I think sums it up if you add a bit of entitlement. _


----------



## Fattirefury12 (Mar 23, 2014)

I would suggest ending the drama, elect a board voted from both clubs, not made up of any of the existing officers of either organization.

Looks bad for the riding community when this kind of drama is aired on a forum of this size.

Before any new trail is cut, resolve the difference and hold the cash (stop spending). All of the drama will end at some point, but hopefully riding doesn't in these parks. Grants and donations will be needed, and this kind of behavior will prevent it as well as possibly keep riders out of the parks.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Zachi, sounds like this is the event to bury the hatchet?!?!



> Great news, y'all! After IMBA's (and therefore our) loss of liability coverage, our hard workin' Treasurer Terry found us a solid replacement policy that will give the club and everybody protection if anybody gets hurt from trailwork or a ride. These policies don't come cheap, though. So let's HAVE SOME FUN raisin' some money. Come to MATTEO'S from 5-9 on Wednesday night April 2 and meet our IMBA Norcal Regional Director Tom Ward. He's a font of knowledge and all around great guy whose ear you might wanna bend or brain you might wanna to pick. BONC will garner a nice little share of the proceeds from eats and drinks you purchase even including takeouts. Hope to see you there!
> Matteo's Public Matteo's Public


----------



## zachi (Jul 25, 2006)

I am pretty disgusted with the whole thing. While we have really reached out to attempt to understand and work beyond this, it is incredibly exhausting. Our board is moving forward with initiatives including a non violent communication workshop for our leadership group and formation of a new broader group called Nevada County Citizens for Trails. NCCT was created as a place where groups can work together to create sweet trails. Positive relationships and the results they produce occurs though intentful actions by respectful players. The value of creating positive relationships and common goals cannot be underscored enough. That is what we are committed to.

BONC reps told IMBA Tom we had a mediation (news to me!). Without so much as a phone call to anyone within FTA, the situation was settled for IMBA. I guess and they are moving forward promoting this group to Charter Status. I thought trails and advocacy had a higher value beyond the numbers game.

While I understand the bar is obvious much lower apparently for a bike club, I had hoped Charter level representation would require more accountability. From my perspective, the cycling community would be better served with standards that are higher if they want to be seen as more responsible players. Acts of petty drama, physical violence and stolen grants are all things that should trigger concern for any parent organization. 

Ultimately, FTA is a Trail Organizations with membership and support from a wide range of trail users. While we attempted to focus our requests for support for resolution within the cycling community, the stain in this small town will not be subdued by silence and the actions of a few will continue to diminish the vision and efforts of many.

I and others within FTA are willing to be accountable for our actions and request meaningful and respectful pursuit of mutual resolution that will end this sad story.

Peace out,

Zachi Anderson


----------

